# Keeping your little one warm while babywearing in winter



## JenniO11

Sponsored Content

Keeping your little one warm while babywearing

How your child views the world is greatly influenced by what YOU show them. You're like their tour guide. Babywearing is an amazing way to show your little one the world, maintain intimacy and closeness AND keep your hands free.

But what about during those cold winter months, when shared body heat isn't enough? You can bundle them up in restrictive jackets or clumsy blankets, tuck them away in a stroller, or avoid the outdoors entirely. The elements shouldn't restrict you from sharing your daily activities with your little one.

That's where *TogetherBe* comes in. TogetherBe, who brought us the fantastic*Peekaru Original* fleece vest as well as the super-warm *Peekaru Soft Shell,* have a new babywearing accessory - the *Peekaru Hoodie*! Like other Peekaru products, the Hoodie is designed to fit snugly over your favorite baby carrier. It keeps you and your little one close and warm, while still allowing baby to experience the sights. The hoodie can even be used with a back carry.

The Peekaru Hoodie is perfect for spring, fall, and cool summer nights. When the snow starts falling, you can bundle your coat over top of the hoodies and keep warm in all your outdoor winter activities.

TogetherBe also offers a favorite among babywearers, the FreeHand Mei Tai. Their mei tai comes in several beautiful prints, including the brand-new Beatri. If you're still on the fence about owning your own mei tai, TogetherBe just introduced the fantastically-priced solid black and brown FreeHand Mei Tai at an introductory price of $59.95. You can visit their website to view the solid mei tei here!





Best of all, the TogetherBe website provides helpful, step-by-step videos that can show you how to properly wear your mei tai and protect your little one. Even if you're a babywearing pro, you can pick up some advanced tips and tricks in the Wearing Instructions section of their website.

And if you're looking for deals, don't miss the lavender Peekaru Original (on sale for only $45), and the Peekaru Soft Shell ($100 off) available here:

Lavender Peekaru Original

Peekaru Soft Shell

*TogetherBe*'s FreeHand Mei Tai as well as their new *Peekaru Hoodie* allows mamas and babies to share and enjoy outside adventures more than ever.

How do YOU deal with babywearing in the colder months? Leave your answers in this thread!

- Jenni

Mothering Staff


----------



## Neela0207

My maternity coat still fits around both of us!


----------



## Mama Ana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neela0207*
> 
> My maternity coat still fits around both of us!


Same here!


----------



## WoodsyWoman

Big wool poncho over the front wearing carrier works really well.


----------



## angireid

I made a recent purchase of a Kowalli (http://www.kowalli.com/) which I love. We walk outside everyday for a minimum of 30-45 minutes and in Canada (today -29 C, -20.2 F) keeping warm was a challenge. Now my little one is tucked in, happy and warm.


----------



## CallMeMommy

I'm still looking for a way to back-carry in the MN winter without having to buy a whole new jacket.


----------



## FrodoLives!

I had a wonderful, large purple velvet coat, and a big red cloak, both of which fit over my kids in their carriers. With this one, I have a wonderful warm wrap that will keep us both snug.


----------



## dpires

you should check out the ROSK Pouch it is very versatile beyond just working with the baby carrier it also works with the Stroller and car seat and Mom can wear what ever she likes!

It is just now coming into Canada http://www.lakapooki.com/rosk-rain-or-shine-kids/woombee-pouch.html


----------



## WindyCityMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpires*
> 
> you should check out the ROSK Pouch it is very versatile beyond just working with the baby carrier it also works with the Stroller and car seat and Mom can wear what ever she likes!
> 
> It is just now coming into Canada http://www.lakapooki.com/rosk-rain-or-shine-kids/woombee-pouch.html


I actually saw a babywearing mama on the bus with one of these- baby looked cozy!


----------



## JamieCatheryn

I saw a knitting pattern for a panel that buttons on your coat front to expand it for babywearing. Cloaks are great too!


----------



## gingerbane

I have a kinder-coat to wear over the baby carrier and LOVE it. One purchase I have never regretted.


----------



## angireid

I use a kowali, i love it! we are both very cozy and it wasnt too expensive, relative to its usefulness.


----------



## Hebaume39

I have a cloak for front wearing but I also use a warm wool shawl wrapped around both of us with a back carry. DD only needs a hat then (with ties so she can't pull it off in five seconds). The shawl is wrapped right under my arms and just over dd's shoulders. It works great even in the coldest weather. We're in Wisconsin.


----------



## mamayogibear

Until last winter I was using a Suses Kindercoat which rocked. In October I was in Taos NM and during a rainstorm came across a mother that was walking back to the reservation carrying her son in a rebozo. I was close to my friends house where I was staying but she had a few miles left to walk in the storm so I gave her my Kindercoat and she was in love with it! I would love another babywearing coat but do not see it in my budget this year.


----------



## BushMama83

I live in Yukon territory, Canada, so our winters are long and quite cold (it's -35 C this morning). Last winter I bought an amauti, which is a traditional baby-wearing parka used by the Inuit. Basically the coat is the baby carrier! There is a big pouch in the back for baby to sit in. There is a sash to tie around my waist and keep baby from slipping out the bottom, and the hood is huge, I can pull it up over both of us if need be. I will admit that it's not great for long periods of time, as all of baby's weight is on my shoulders, but I've been meaning to try it over my Ergo carrier, I have a feeling it will fit well over that and then his weight will be a little more comfortably distributed. I absolutely love it! It was a big investment but I don't regret it at all. Our winters are too long to be housebound because of cold temperatures!


----------



## Jay Braun

http://amautibaby.com/

Support a lovely babywearing tradition. Custom made, from the women up North. A bit Pricey but would be easily passed around family and friends. Back Carry!

Image property of AmautiBaby.


----------



## Taximom5

I bought a huge down coat (like 3 sizes too big for me) and zipped it up around me and baby.


----------



## cparkly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay Braun*


That is such a beautiful photo.


----------



## 327alishia

Love the photo!


----------



## caiesmommy

With all 3 dc I always used dh's extra winter coat since they've been 4m or less in winter time. So Dh's coat has always fit perfectly around my still big belly and baby. Tho I won't lie it is a very snug fit









But one of those would be awesome for baby #4 coming this summer!

I'll be walking a 7y old and 4.5y old to school every day with a 22 month old walking and a 6wish old baby. Mornings are cold in Canada in September!


----------

